# Costumes of yrs gone by...



## Lilly

Thought it would be nice to see some of everyones costumes from last year or yrs ago.

This one is of me and my hubby in 93


----------



## lewlew

Nice one Lilly!!! With the white makeup and the black robes I bet you guys looked even better in the dark! Like the golden skull too.

This is my stalkaround from this past year.










with video
Stalkaround :: Stalkaround2.flv video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/Stalkaround2
and
Stalkaround :: Stalkaround1.flv video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/Stalkaround1


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Halloween 2005


----------



## trishaanne

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/trishaanne45/album/576460762344069799

Since I have no idea how to post pictures on here, here is the link for our 2005 party. Hubby and I are in the 4th row down...naturally that's him in the tux and me inthe wedding gown!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm the witch on the left, with my best friend, at my first official Halloween party in 1999








and a crappy pic of me in the dress thing I made for 2000:
http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/images/dee vamp.jpg


----------



## Ghostess

2002's costume that I made:







< broken link >


----------



## Lilly

nice costume everyone...hope they give other people ideas

here is mine from 2004..me as the swamp witch lilly and my friend the moth









me as evil witch lilly 2006


----------



## slightlymad

Guess its time to did out the box and scan some pics


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

WOW very nice everyone, alast I have no pictures of the by-gone days...:smoking:


----------



## DeadSpider

Here's us for the past few years...
My simpson friends, and myself, and Hubby 2004 Hubby let me shave his hair into a V.









We went as the Adams Family in 2005... I would be the creepy looking Gomez. Yeah, I don't make a good Gomez. haha. My 'simpson friends' from past year are Morticia and Lurch. Hubby is Fester - yep, he let me shave him bald for this one.









Last year 2006 we went as little red and the big bad wolf.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here's me and some of my friends during our 2006 exhibit.
We didn't all have very good COSTUMES, but thats' because our main idea was too make everyone disoriented with strobes and stuff, so they couldn't see if we had real costumes or not anyway.

Here's my sister, Jill (right) and her friend:









My friend Kevin (rewritedrums on this board):









My friend Rowe on one of our scarecrow crosses (which worked AMAZINGLY):









My friend Joe (left) and my friend Brendan:









And here's me looking like a big loser! :]


----------



## Eric Striffler

By the way our exhibit is one part of a very long walk.
We had the second half of the woods (pretty long trail),
then there's 4 or 5 individual houses after the trail.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow DB, you, likemost of the women here on the forum- are hot!


----------



## mgrmax

I miss this costume.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How much did that one cost you mgr?


----------



## Lilly

wow mgrmax very cool i tried to win one of those once but to no avail i didnt ... looks good
must have been hot though


----------



## Big Howlin

*My Jason Costume from 04









My Classic Ghost Sheet from 03 (interesting camera trickery)









And my Alice Cooper costume from 05*


----------



## mgrmax

Fantastic costumes gang!

To answer the questions about the pred costume: When I bought it I paid $1000. I waited about a year for it to be completed by an artist in Canada. I kept it for about 8 months and sold it to a guy in Thailand for $2300 

If anyone is interested you can PM me for a website that is all about these costumes. There is some amazing talent there.

As far as the hot factor, words cannot describe how hot it was. I would take the gloves off and sweat would pour out like water.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Nice costumes everyone....I'd give ya some treats!

2003









2004









2005









2006









Hey...This was fun!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Wow, Mr Unpleasant, your costumes are awesomeeeeeeee!
I like the last one alot!


----------



## Lilly

Here's another one from me. Our first halloween party at our new house.
Only had about 6 people that yr. 
this is me as the ghost dancing around the fire at the witching hour, and my friend Tom as "ole punkinhead" 1996


----------



## Lilly

great costumes everyone keep them coming!!!


----------



## dave the dead

Lilly, That bonfire picture is really neat! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Really great looking costumes everyone. Here's some of mine from past years. With all the new props and everyting I didn't have time for a decent costume in 2006 - maybe this year.

2002









2003









2004 & 2005


----------



## Eric Striffler

Lilly that picture with the fire is actual like...really REALLY unsettling.
Haha I don't know why but the graininess plus the odd things in the picture.

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## NickG

I don't really have any pics of my costume in '05 or many of the years prior to that, but I have some from when I as a kid...

terminator:










skeleton:










this is from the last time I went out to tot - I took my little sister and her friend and decided to get in on the action. I forget exactically why I decided to go with that, seems like I recall someone saying "no, you wouldn't!" so I did.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Lmfao.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

this is me on my boss desk when she left for lunch- she NEVER knew I did this..hehehehe










this one was to of course embarass my children- it worked!


----------



## slimy

Holy crap!!!!

That is the BEST Anna Nicole Smith costume I've seen.


----------



## Big Howlin

hahaha


----------



## Lilly

thanks Eric ..I like that pic too
Nick-now im going to have to dig really deep to find pics of younger yrs geez...not sure i even have any... 
Halloweengoddesrn--hahaha thats great..
Uruk-Hai--good pics- nice werwolf- good make-up work also


----------



## dave the dead

here's my favorite 
This costume is 13 ft tall when worn, and is mounted on a backpack frame.


----------



## Big Howlin

nice! I like reaper costumes. I should scan a pic I have from when I was around 1 or 2 of me in my halloween costume....I look like a dirty ghetto bum.


----------



## Lilly

How hard is it to keep your balance withthat so high?
i could never wear anything like that, i'm in and out of the house to much during our party.


----------



## dave the dead

Lilly said:


> How hard is it to keep your balance withthat so high?
> i could never wear anything like that, i'm in and out of the house to much during our party.


NOt hard at all....since it was attached to a backpack with a waist belt, it didn't tip at all, and it was very well balanced above..there was hardly any weight to it, too, just some pvc frame and the sheer fabric...getting in and out was a 2 person job, though.....I could actually run in this costume with no problems....it was pretty freaky to watch!


----------



## dave the dead

This was taken outside my haunt just after it closed.....my son is the one in the pirate hat on the left....uh....almost?-----and what about that headless black caped thing in the middle?

there was no editing done to this picture


----------



## Lilly

cool pic thats neat when those kinda pics turn out


----------



## Duchess

*Costumes In The Past*

What did you costume as in the past? What were your characters.

In the past between Hallloween and Mardi Gras over the yearsI have costumed as:

Granny Lou (of course)
A Pharoah
Mozart
Monsieur Beaucaire, A French Aristocrat in Golden Brocade
Little Lord Fauntleroy
Martha Stewart, The Domestic Diva
Ben Franklin
A Midieviel Friar
Merlin The magician
An Ugly Duchess
A Colonial Dandy
Count D'Orleans, a French Aristocrat in Green Brocade
A Colonial Tradesman
George Washington
Charley's Aunt
Roman Centurian
A Mother Superior
An Old Bag Lady
Ichabod Crane
An Evil Warlock
Johann Sebastian Bach
A Spinster Aunt In A Large Hoopskirt'


All costumes can be seen in my various picture albums.

G L


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: GrannyLou, you are amazing! Such great costumes. My favorites are the Ugly Duchess, Mother Superior and of course, Martha!! If you do Vlad the Impaler I definitely want to see the pictures! One of my all time favorite movies, and that would be a tough look to capture, but if anyone can do it, my money is on you.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Granny Lou said:


> All costumes can be seen in my various picture albums.


Beautiful work - do you make them yourself?


----------



## Wildcat

07









08









09









2010









2011 from Zombie walk.
Wasn't home in 2011 so this is also my look for 2012.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, you're one creepy looking guy, Wildcat:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

You should see me without make up :zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I think you're hot, but I'm married to a werewolf, you can't really trust anything I say!


----------



## Headless

Amazing makeup - great job!


----------



## Duchess

Wow! What an amazing makeup job!

Great!


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I think you're hot, but I'm married to a werewolf, you can't really trust anything I say!


I'm blushing pure zombie green:zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wildcat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm blushing pure zombie green:zombie:


:jol: Well, you are...but wildcats know this about themselves.....


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow..Wildcat you are becoming a pro at applying make up. Very nice job!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

These are great. Let me see if I can find some of me.


----------



## Duchess

No. I have a costumer make them.

However the friar, nun, Evil Warlock & pharoah were bought from a store.

Martha Stewart & The Bag Lady were from resale stores.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't remember what year I did this but I think it was about 10 years ago. All-time favorite costume of mine still. It is my version of Blackie Lawless of W.A.S.P. I'm not as tall or skinny as he was in the 80s so the costume had to be altered a little bit but the main attraction came out AWESOME - my buzzsaw bracers!

Me as Blackie Lawless circa early 2000s standing 6'-0" tall crouched over. This is a photoshopped fake poster I did.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Very cool costume LordH (oops...sorry...Mr. Lawless)....is that a spider on your left arm blade????
P.S. Very cool that you go balls to the wall....very cool...


----------



## Duchess

Great costume Lord Homicide! Super!


----------



## Lord Homicide

thanks P5 & Granny Lou. no that's not a spider but i'm sure the costume has spiders in it now. spiders that *look* dangerous are the only ones that scare me - tarantulas, black windows, etc...


----------



## Duchess

Here is ol' Granny Lou as Little Lord Fauntleroy!



Here is me, Granny Lou, as my favorite French Aristocrat, Monsieur Beaucaire.


----------



## kprimm

Here are some of mine various years.


----------



## Joiseygal

Since Lily started the thread not specifying Halloween costumes just costumes in general than I thought I would post a few of my Mummers Day and Zombie walk Costumes that I incorporate into Halloween costumes:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, your costumes are such a contrast to the sweet personality I know you have


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Joisey, your costumes are such a contrast to the sweet personality I know you have


Awww...Thanks Roxy! 
Sort of like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde???? My costumes let me express myself in a way that I normally do not get the opportunity to explore. I love having the opportunity to act out the role of whatever costume I make. I'm sure that is the same as for most of the people that post on the costume thread. It is so much fun!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Joiseygal, your costumes are just as good as your haunt! And that is serious good, not just ordinary, "I carved a couple of pumpkins, oh and look at my FCG", I mean down and dirty, no holds barred good. I just got through watching your haunt on the hauntforum DVDs, and I have to applaud you. You take haunting out of this world to a new place where we should all strive to be. VERY impressive, Ms. Lady!


----------



## Joiseygal

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Joiseygal, your costumes are just as good as your haunt! And that is serious good, not just ordinary, "I carved a couple of pumpkins, oh and look at my FCG", I mean down and dirty, no holds barred good. I just got through watching your haunt on the hauntforum DVDs, and I have to applaud you. You take haunting out of this world to a new place where we should all strive to be. VERY impressive, Ms. Lady!


Thank you so much for your kind words!  This forum is my core of finding out what I know today. I still have so much more to learn, but I am finding it is easier with all the haunters that are so supportive and helpful. I hope to improve as time goes by, but it really makes me feel good that you enjoyed it! Thanks again!


----------



## Duchess

Joiseygal, your costumes are terriffic! WoW!

G L


----------



## Joiseygal

Granny Lou said:


> Joiseygal, your costumes are terriffic! WoW!
> 
> G L


Thanks Granny Lou!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a shot of what was likely my first Halloween costume at the age of four. I'm the scary skeleton on the right My sister Marguerite, not being the tomboy I was, went for the princess look, and my brother Steve opted for Popeye:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's a shot of what was likely my first Halloween costume at the age of four. I'm the scary skeleton on the right My sister Marguerite, not being the tomboy I was, went for the princess look, and my brother Steve opted for Popeye:


Love this! So nostalgic! The date on the pic is Nov. '58. I was not even a year old then, but I remember the old costumes we'd get from W.T. Grant or Woolworths. I can't seem to find any old Halloween pics of myself and brother/sister but know there are some floating around.


----------



## kprimm

Great picture Roxy, I love this. And I have to say, you and your sister were just as cute as a button, a couple little Halloween buttons. I love this thread, seeing all these old halloween pictures is just priceless to me. We really should get a hauntforum book together with stuff like this, and original art and stuff. I think people would love it.


----------



## Cat_Bones

I went as Eve one year and it was my favorite costume because I made it by hand. Took an old bikini top and skirt and literally glued all of the leaves and grape clusters on one by one. I bought some vines from michael's and proceeded to pull them off the vines and pull off all the plastic "veins" from the back of them. 
I also had a rubber snake around my neck and an apple on my wrist (that you can see in the right hand corner)


----------



## Cat_Bones

My coworker came to work one Halloween as "man in a cage' this one was a huge hit!!










My whole department tries to dress up together with a theme in mind last year we all dressed up as pirates. I tried my hand at some fake wounds to be the pirate that got her hand eaten by a shark. I had a big gorey neck wound that looked like I had gotten chewed on and the shark was attached to my hand.


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy you were so cute as a little Trick or Treating. Love all the costumes everyone is sharing! This is a fun thread!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, so I know this is basically a Halloween costume thread, I wanted to show what we did for a Christmas party last year. We were invited to a "Tacky Christmas Sweater" party. The thought is, wear your tackiest christmas sweater, top, whatever and come to the party. Just a general good time laughing at each other's outrages light up party wear.....Well...I always have to push the envelope a bit, so I talked my husband into dressing up as a reindeer with me. Full on Reindeer costume, big stuffed head and all, and we show up to the party and we don't say a word. I had fastened the heads on with velcro so they couldn't lift them up and see who we were. It was hysterical! We were both laughing so hard, and everyone kept guessing who we were....needless to say, no one guessed us. It was only a few houses down from us, and we walked and then when we left, we walked away in the opposite direction because a few party goers were following us. We circled around several blocks finally lost them and then went home. I swear we laughed so hard and still to this day when I see these pictures on my fridge, I smile at the memory. Best Christmas party ever!


----------



## Cat_Bones

HOLY HUGE REINDEER!! That's hilarious I love it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

How hot does the reindeer costume get?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> How hot does the reindeer costume get?


:jol: Unbelievably HOT! I had to get a snorkel and fit it into the head so I could breathe fresh air. I have a bit of claustrophobia anyway, so I can't breathe warm breath back in....it's just too much for me. My husband suffered through without one. I couldn't wait to get the head off, and we won't even discuss what my hair looked like. And it was Christmas time so it was in the 30's thank goodness for that. All in all it was the most fun I think I have ever had a party. People were FREAKED out that we wouldn't talk at all. But I did bring hostess gifts to the hosts...guess what??? A bottle of wine and Reindeer Oaties, oatmeal cookies with toffee chips. They loved them!


----------



## Glockink

Some of mine over the past 4 yrs...


----------



## Lilly

very cool costumes ..and some awesome makeup jobs ..good work!!
This is me in the middle, my sis ghoulbug to the right and biker eddie to the left of one of my Harleyween Parties 2009 









not hard to dress in my usual attire ..lol


----------



## Duchess

This was my costume for Mardi Gras 2003 as Little Lord Fauntleroy .


----------



## dudeamis

redoing the whole thing from scratch this year, the mask is about 75% done, just need to paint and add final touches. I'll be using 5 gallon buckets for stilts as well


----------



## Gorylovescene

This is the only picture I could find of me in my dolly costume- I dressed up in it a few times that season, but just sort of slapped the makeup on for this party I went to. The wig took me the most time, I took it with me to school and work and braided in yarn and ribbon. In the end I gave up and went with pigtails instead of a full head of yarn lol.









Zombie- this was at my best friend's wedding rehearsal dinner (which was Halloween themed)


----------

